

JSAPI Help (like PythonAPI) - bmelton

I just started making an API directory for Javascript (similar to the one for Python on the homepage right now), but I need some input.
Currently, I&#x27;m focused just on those with SDK-like functionality (e.g., the ones where there is a library or code to leverage), but the more I think about it, the more I feel like I should also just add in service with REST endpoints, perhaps delineated in some way.<p>Also, just the very nature of JS libs is so different from Python, in that a &#x27;library&#x27; can be a Node module, jQuery plugin, backend, frontend, etc., etc.<p>Thoughts?<p>(Note, resubmitted.  Hopefully better luck today.)
======
bmelton
clickable: [http://jsapi.me/](http://jsapi.me/)

